# Pantheism And Panentheism



## Charan (Jan 15, 2011)

SSA everyone :

What exactly is the difference between pantheism and panentheism? Which of the two does Sikhism fall under? Please refer to Gurbani to justify your answers.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 15, 2011)

While pantheism means all things are identical to God, pan_en_theism means _God is in all things_, neither identical to, nor totally separate from all things.

<DIR><DIR>Punjabi: "ਸਹਸ ਪਦ ਬਿਮਲ ਨਨ ਏਕ ਪਦ ਗੰਧ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਹਸ ਤਵ ਗੰਧ ਇਵ ਚਲਤ ਮੋਹੀ ॥੨॥"
English: _"You have thousands of Lotus Feet, and yet You do not have even one foot. You have no nose, but you have thousands of noses. This Play of Yours entrances me. ॥2॥"_

Punjabi: "ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਕੋ ਨਾ ਮਿਲੈ ਫਿਰਿ ਫਿਰਿ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ॥"
English: _"No one merges with Him through the love of duality; over and over again, they come and go in reincarnation."_
_
</DIR></DIR>_*source:* http://wapedia.mobi/en/Monism

　
*Sikhism*

Sikhism arose in the Punjab region of north-western India during the 15th century C.E. This vibrant religion embodied a theology of monotheism, asserting that God is essentially One (_Ek Onkar_). Numerous passages within the Guru Granth Sahib (the Sikh holy book) reiterate the importance of this idea, including the very first stanza, known as the Mool Mantra. It reads: "One Universal Creator God. The Name Is Truth (...) Self-Existent." The Sikhs reject any division of God, including the notion that God can produce avatars or human incarnations.

Generally, God is described by Sikhs as the creator of the universe, singular, supreme, timeless, omnipresent, and perfectly moral. Sikhs claim that God's very essence is unchanging Truth (_Sat Namm_). In addition, God is also described in seemingly anthropomorphic terms, such as in the aforementioned Mool Mantra, which describes God as "Creative Being Personified." Although Sikhs, like Muslims, bestow many names upon God in order to describe His various traits, they most commonly refer to God as _Wahiguru_.

Sikhism also features elements of pantheism or panentheism. Stories attributed to Guru Nanak suggest that he believed god to be everywhere in the physical world as in pantheism. Similarly, the Sikh tradition typically describes God as the preservative force within the physical world, present in all material forms. Each of these worldly forms was created as a manifestation of God. These ideas, taken together with the prevalent Sikh belief that God is the transcendent creator who exists independent of the world, could be interpreted to suggest that Sikhism is panentheistic

*source:* http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/God


----------



## Charan (Jan 18, 2011)

Soul_jyot said:


> While pantheism means all things are identical to God, pan_en_theism means _God is in all things_, neither identical to, nor totally separate from all things.
> 
> 
> <DIR><DIR>Punjabi: "ਸਹਸ ਪਦ ਬਿਮਲ ਨਨ ਏਕ ਪਦ ਗੰਧ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਹਸ ਤਵ ਗੰਧ ਇਵ ਚਲਤ ਮੋਹੀ ॥੨॥"
> ...


 
Aha, I understand. Thank you for a great answer! =)


----------

